
Promising Antiviral Is Being Tested for the Coronavirus but Results Not yet Out - ajaviaad
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/a-promising-antiviral-is-being-tested-for-the-coronavirus-but-results-are-not-yet-out/
======
allovernow
We _really_ should be focusing on chloroquine, but it looks like we're not
because there's no money in it since it is cheap and has been readily
available for decades...

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41422-020-0282-0](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41422-020-0282-0)

[https://www.researchgate.net/post/Chloroquine_as_an_effectiv...](https://www.researchgate.net/post/Chloroquine_as_an_effective_prophylactic_for_2019-nCoV_in_humans)

